# Surric XR vs Hexohm



## Angelus (21/10/18)

hi all

i have been looking for a new mod over the past few days and i'm battling to make a decision
currently iam on my second mod i went from a smok al85 with a big baby beast tank then i went to a telsa nano steampunk 120w that i use with a dead rabbit rda and a apocalypse by armageddon.

my build are always between 0.07-0.15 at 50w

i love my nano but it has been through the wars and a battery door repair, i had to replace the spring for the latch which worked perfectly, then it was dropped again and the area where the battery door clips into cracked apart so now the door still closes but it is not a secure latch anymore and if i pick it up to quick the battery door flings open and my batteries fall out , which has become so annoying that iam concerned about the safety of continuing to use it because depending how i old it the battery flap moves and then the device turns off and if i adjust the battery door again the device comes back on.

having this device for so long i love how it has been made and the heaviness of it, it is totally solid zinc alloy if i recalll and i have been to various vape shops and i just dont like the plastic look and feel of mods that seem to be available now. i want something metal like the tesla. i was considering the squid industries Detonator 120W TC Box Mod and i went to my local vape shop of choice and though i liked the feel of it the battery life going from dual 18650 to single 21700 concerns me, then i saw what the detonators screen looked like while it was on and i just dont like it to be honest i think my nano screen looks alot better in both font and sharpness ect , so then i ruled out the detonator.

it was then suggested to me to perhaps consider the hexohm v3 that i also looked at while in the shop and i love the feel of the metal and it felt pritty good and solid i was even able to take a vape from it to see how it feels and was much much much better vape then the nano. the only thing i didnt like about the hexohm is the power button, the power button feels insanely oversized and just feels really strange. though i like it alot that it has a life time guaranty so that is a pro for me as then i dont have to worry about it dropping ect though not like i would drop it just saying nice to know about the life time deal so would be mod for life.

when i got home i looked about more online and found the surric xr splashline and that also seems similar to the hexohm but it has a button that i think i will like and it checks all the boxes , except that "Minimum Resistance: 0.15 Ohm".
i have looked online about the surric for reviews ect and i dont understand why there are hardly any.

regarding the hexohm and surric xr coming from a nano .... am i right in saying that the nano is a vw mod and the hexohm surric xr fall under a different category perhaps semi-regulated ? mech ?
which means iam going into a category that i know almost nothing about so iam not sure what to expect and what type of vape i will be getting.

many thanks for your assistance and input


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/10/18)

@GerritVisagie i believe you have a Hex. If you could perhaps give some advice to @Angelus


----------



## vicTor (21/10/18)

@Christos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (21/10/18)

The warranty on the hex is a no nonsense warranty and I believe one of the vendors is in the process of becoming a hex official repair partner here in S.A.

I think the hex also has a limit if 0.1 ohms and recommended to he used at 0.2 ohms.

You could also look at the noisy cricket v2 which is similar to the hex and performs pretty much the same.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir (21/10/18)

If I were you.... 
I'd start by getting a noisy v2...
They are pretty much impossible to go wrong with 
and will get you used to life without a screen
but with safety features included

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (21/10/18)

Surric X is better than a hexohm, I own one. After owning two hex's the surric tops it off. Also has a no nonsense lifetime warranty. Stronger built than the hex and it takes car fuses so nothing can happen and its easy to replace. I'd go with the surric x any day. Its 20w more powerful than the hex ohm. Noisy v2 is also nice but but the ijoy zenith 3 is way better. If you looking for mega power and the worlds fastest dual battery firing mod rated by Jai Haze, look at the Zenith 3. It beats the Mouyan Meet, the Dovpo MVV, the ncv2 and ncv3. Zenith is power plus it comes with two 20700 batts for free. So once again the Surric X is a top mod. I would recommend it any day. Its also my day to day mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (21/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelus (21/10/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> Surric X is better than a hexohm, I own one. After owning two hex's the surric tops it off. Also has a no nonsense lifetime warranty. Stronger built than the hex and it takes car fuses so nothing can happen and its easy to replace. I'd go with the surric x any day. Its 20w more powerful than the hex ohm. Noisy v2 is also nice but but the ijoy zenith 3 is way better. If you looking for mega power and the worlds fastest dual battery firing mod rated by Jai Haze, look at the Zenith 3. It beats the Mouyan Meet, the Dovpo MVV, the ncv2 and ncv3. Zenith is power plus it comes with two 20700 batts for free. So once again the Surric X is a top mod. I would recommend it any day. Its also my day to day mod.




gosh ok thanks for all that info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/10/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> Surric X is better than a hexohm, I own one. After owning two hex's the surric tops it off. Also has a no nonsense lifetime warranty. Stronger built than the hex and it takes car fuses so nothing can happen and its easy to replace. I'd go with the surric x any day. Its 20w more powerful than the hex ohm. Noisy v2 is also nice but but the ijoy zenith 3 is way better. If you looking for mega power and the worlds fastest dual battery firing mod rated by Jai Haze, look at the Zenith 3. It beats the Mouyan Meet, the Dovpo MVV, the ncv2 and ncv3. Zenith is power plus it comes with two 20700 batts for free. So once again the Surric X is a top mod. I would recommend it any day. Its also my day to day mod.


I agree with everything you said. Except one thing. Jai Haze is a twat

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ahmed Kara (21/10/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I agree with everything you said. Except one thing. Jai Haze is a twat


He is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (21/10/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> View attachment 149184
> View attachment 149185



wow, beautiful !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/18)

So one thing to rember with all these mods, strange no one mentioned it. Yes, they all have safety features, and that is fine and dandy. However, according to my research, the one thing they cannot protect you from is yourself. 
Batteries can only churn out as much amps as they can, and all these mods stack voltage, so amp draw will be a concern. 
The Hex I know has a 30A cut off, so Sony VTC5a works nice. 
I don't know about the Surric. 
Just check up on that and get the right Batts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelus (21/10/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I agree with everything you said. Except one thing. Jai Haze is a twat



Lol yeah I tried watching his reviews lmao yeah I dunno man lol

If it says “Minimum Resistance: 0.15 Ohm” does that mean if I make a coil below that it won’t fire ?



GerritVisagie said:


> So one thing to rember with all these mods, strange no one mentioned it. Yes, they all have safety features, and that is fine and dandy. However, according to my research, the one thing they cannot protect you from is yourself.
> Batteries can only churn out as much amps as they can, and all these mods stack voltage, so amp draw will be a concern.
> The Hex I know has a 30A cut off, so Sony VTC5a works nice.
> I don't know about the Surric.
> ...



Yeah the batteries is also a consern for me I have choc 18650s but I recon I might as well get new batteries at the same time


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/18)

HexOhm Potentiometer Calculations
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...otentiometer-Calculations.53088/&share_type=t

Hope that works.
Check out my cheat sheet, should give you some insight as to how it would work.
Let me know if you need more clarity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/18)

Be sure to refer to the V3 page, not the v2.1 as I did two


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelus (21/10/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> HexOhm Potentiometer Calculations
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=74789&share_tid=53088&url=https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/HexOhm-Potentiometer-Calculations.53088/&share_type=t
> 
> Hope that works.
> ...


Ok thanks for that share ... so basically I should build at 0.2 and vape til the potentiometer hits 50 and then I should be good “safe”


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/18)

Angelus said:


> Ok thanks for that share ... so basically I should build at 0.2 and vape til the potentiometer hits 50 and then I should be good “safe”



Well, technically, that would depend on your Batts. 
I vape a 0.2 @60-70% nice and warm.

But check the sheet, and just keep it withing your battery amp limit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/18)

I just Google the surric, seems like it only has a 90day warrantee, whereas the Hex has a lifetime warrantee.

Feel free to Google yourself and correct me if I'm wrong. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed Kara (21/10/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> So one thing to rember with all these mods, strange no one mentioned it. Yes, they all have safety features, and that is fine and dandy. However, according to my research, the one thing they cannot protect you from is yourself.
> Batteries can only churn out as much amps as they can, and all these mods stack voltage, so amp draw will be a concern.
> The Hex I know has a 30A cut off, so Sony VTC5a works nice.
> I don't know about the Surric.
> ...


The Surric for me worked with VTC5As, 30Qs, 25Rs, Blackcells, Efests. Every battery I threw in it works.


----------



## Ahmed Kara (21/10/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> I just Google the surric, seems like it only has a 90day warrantee, whereas the Hex has a lifetime warrantee.
> 
> Feel free to Google yourself and correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


According to what I read it has a lifetime warranty but I should double check with the strore I bought it at and with the company itself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (21/10/18)

Angelus said:


> Ok thanks for that share ... so basically I should build at 0.2 and vape til the potentiometer hits 50 and then I should be good “safe”


I put a 0.2 as well on the surric. And I put it between 30/40 % on the pontentiometer. Works well. Look the hex and the surric x are both good mods. They hit brilliant. Its just I was quite impressed with the build quality as its made from one billet. And it has a 25A fuse between the 2 batts for protection and if the fuse blows you can just go to any garage or motorspare shop to just get another 25A fuse. So in terms of longetivity I see the surric x as a winner in my eyes. But to each his own. Everyone has their own likes and dislikes. Hope everyone is having a good evening. #vapeon #vapefamilia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> The Surric for me worked with VTC5As, 30Qs, 25Rs, Blackcells, Efests. Every battery I threw in it works.



Totally agree. 
I don't know the surric, (although I want one now, thanx for that BTW) BUT, I do know the Hex. 
And yes, you can run any battery in it you want, all I'm saying is stick to the a safe amp draw for the battery you use. According to the research I did on the Hex, it's basically a series box with safety features, limited to 30A means that essentially, with the right build, and the right setting, you could pull 30A, do that with some LG turds and you could potentially have fireworks.
Where's a VTC5a is rated to 30A by mooch, so chances of fireworks go down considerably, not completely, as you are still right on the edge with a 30A draw.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelus (22/10/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> I just Google the surric, seems like it only has a 90day warrantee, whereas the Hex has a lifetime warrantee.
> 
> Feel free to Google yourself and correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ahmed Kara said:


> According to what I read it has a lifetime warranty but I should double check with the strore I bought it at and with the company itself



I actually assumed it had a life time rather then the usual 90day story I haven’t actually read it anywhere to be absolutely certain .... hopefully it on there site but I haven’t seen that on there site yet ... well not on the page about the mod I mean. I will check and see if I can find anything.



Ahmed Kara said:


> I put a 0.2 as well on the surric. And I put it between 30/40 % on the pontentiometer. Works well. Look the hex and the surric x are both good mods. They hit brilliant. Its just I was quite impressed with the build quality as its made from one billet. And it has a 25A fuse between the 2 batts for protection and if the fuse blows you can just go to any garage or motorspare shop to just get another 25A fuse. So in terms of longetivity I see the surric x as a winner in my eyes. But to each his own. Everyone has their own likes and dislikes. Hope everyone is having a good evening. #vapeon #vapefamilia



My understanding is with the fuse is that in my mind the fuse should go first before the batteries so should be some sort of safety thing ?



GerritVisagie said:


> Totally agree.
> I don't know the surric, (although I want one now, thanx for that BTW) BUT, I do know the Hex.
> And yes, you can run any battery in it you want, all I'm saying is stick to the a safe amp draw for the battery you use. According to the research I did on the Hex, it's basically a series box with safety features, limited to 30A means that essentially, with the right build, and the right setting, you could pull 30A, do that with some LG turds and you could potentially have fireworks.
> Where's a VTC5a is rated to 30A by mooch, so chances of fireworks go down considerably, not completely, as you are still right on the edge with a 30A draw.
> ...



For sure I mean I want to be safe ... but to be honest when people start talking about amp draw I get kinda lost but obviously I understand that the amp is the most the battery can provide or something like that so in my mind as long as I stay under that I should be fine and safe.

Edit: I found an email on the Facebook page I have mailed them regarding the warrenty


----------



## chAmp (22/10/18)

@Angelus I am loving my Surric, it has benched my SX Mini in terms of daily use. I use the SX and a Asmodus Dawg for the low builds (0.11 to 0.20) Everything above that goes to the Surric. At the moment it's paired with a Blitzen with single coil configuration. Battery life is also amazing with this device, although you have to get use to no screens.


----------



## SEAN P (22/10/18)

So this will be a back and forth argument on the Hex and the Surric. But at the end of the day it all comes down to personal preference. I own 5 Hex's and i will take that over the Surric any day. For me its just the overall performance, battery life and knowing that my money spent on this device wont go down the drain if something goes wrong with it over time. The build quality is also way better in my opinion as its machined out of a solid alu block and they are robust on drops. Yes the Surric has got some awesome designs and paint jobs. But the hex is way cleaner and neater on the inside as well. On the Surric the battery contacts with the clips are a horrible design in my opinion. If something ends up going wrong in that box those clamps that hold the batteries in place thats part of the contacts are going to cause massive problems with batteries. They will melt your wraps and you will have batteries venting on you. Yes the hex you need to send back to Craving for repairs but that wont be the case any more in the next couple of weeks. The Surric has a fuse that put peoples mind to ease regarding safety but the hex has the same concept on the board. There is a rod that will fuse if something goes wrong with the board.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Angelus (22/10/18)

chAmp said:


> @Angelus I am loving my Surric, it has benched my SX Mini in terms of daily use. I use the SX and a Asmodus Dawg for the low builds (0.11 to 0.20) Everything above that goes to the Surric. At the moment it's paired with a Blitzen with single coil configuration. Battery life is also amazing with this device, although you have to get use to no screens.



lol yeah you are right it is going to take awhile for me to get used to no screen lol but iam sure i can manage 



SEAN P said:


> So this will be a back and forth argument on the Hex and the Surric. But at the end of the day it all comes down to personal preference. I own 5 Hex's and i will take that over the Surric any day. For me its just the overall performance, battery life and knowing that my money spent on this device wont go down the drain if something goes wrong with it over time. The build quality is also way better in my opinion as its machined out of a solid alu block and they are robust on drops. Yes the Surric has got some awesome designs and paint jobs. But the hex is way cleaner and neater on the inside as well. On the Surric the battery contacts with the clips are a horrible design in my opinion. If something ends up going wrong in that box those clamps that hold the batteries in place thats part of the contacts are going to cause massive problems with batteries. They will melt your wraps and you will have batteries venting on you. Yes the hex you need to send back to Craving for repairs but that wont be the case any more in the next couple of weeks. As @Christos mentioned regarding the repairs i have been in a very long process to get this pulled off. So at any given time going forward with repairs people will send their Hex's to me to get repaired. The Surric has a fuse that put peoples mind to ease regarding safety but the hex has the same concept on the board. There is a rod that will fuse if something goes wrong with the board.



thats some awesome input i really appreciate it 
and you are right i'm also including the "look" of the surric and that is making me like it more but the more i find out about the hexohm i'm leaning towards that. i didnt know it was made like the way you describe i mean from a solid block and all that and i must say that the inside seems so much neater then the surric i'm also finding out that the one hexohm i like is going to be hard to find it seems.

i dont want to make this a back and forth as you say but the input that you have all put in is helping alot 

update : i'm still waiting for a reply from the people at surric regarding the warranty story that we were talking about earlier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelus (22/10/18)

SEAN P said:


> Wait till you see what i am busy with on the Hex. Something that no one has ever seen on a Hex. Keep an eye out on the vendors forum for when I reveal it.





now i going to be refeshing the vendors forum like mad hat lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/10/18)

SEAN P said:


> Wait till you see what i am busy with on the Hex. Something that no one has ever seen on a Hex. Keep an eye out on the vendors forum for when I reveal it.


A squonk version

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Angelus (23/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> A squonk version


 The suspense is just unbearable

Edit: well let me go made a post in the “who’s got stock” forum and see if someone has the one I like

Second edit:
As mentioned before I emailed the guy at surric and I asked



> Iam wondering what is the warrenty on the surric mods please? Is it the usual 90 days or perhaps life time ?



The reply I got was



> This depend where you purchased your Surric


----------



## Angelus (23/10/18)

@SmokeyJoe @vicTor @Christos @M.Adhir @Ahmed Kara @GerritVisagie @chAmp @SEAN P @BioHAZarD 

thanks to all for your input and advice u all helped a great deal .... thank you so much

the decision has been made and order placed ... now just the wait for the delivery

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/10/18)

Angelus said:


> @SmokeyJoe @vicTor @Christos @M.Adhir @Ahmed Kara @GerritVisagie @chAmp @SEAN P @BioHAZarD
> 
> thanks to all for your input and advice u all helped a great deal .... thank you so much
> 
> the decision has been made and order placed ... now just the wait for the delivery


Glad we can help. Thats what we are here for. Happy vaping trails to you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelus (27/10/18)

order received on Thursday

thanks to @Sir Vape @ET for the bloodymess rda and the new set of batteries

thanks to vapeco.co.za for the awesome hexohm

@SEAN P we need to get vapeco on this site i think

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelus (27/10/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> HexOhm Potentiometer Calculations
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=74789&share_tid=53088&url=https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/HexOhm-Potentiometer-Calculations.53088/&share_type=t
> 
> Hope that works.
> ...



ok so first build i put in it is a 9 wrap ID 3 with haywire 23 gauge flat wire getting 0.22 ohms on the reader and got the potentiometer at 25% i think and using ebats e7-18p30 18650 3.7v 3000mah max pulse discharge 42a continuous discharge current 25a

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/10/18)

Angelus said:


> order received on Thursday
> 
> thanks to @Sir Vape @ET for the bloodymess rda and the new set of batteries
> 
> ...


Beautiful setup you have there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

